# New Yogi Berra story from New Times Book Review.



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I am reading Jim Bouton review of two books about the New York Yankees, Pinstripe Empire and Damn Yankees when I ran across this story about Yogi Berra from Damn Yankees

"Roy Blount Jr. starts out, in Chapter 1, with a Yogi story I hadn’t heard. A radio talk show host says: “I’m here with Yogi Berra, and we’re going to play a game of free association. I’ll just throw out a name, and Yogi will say the first thing that pops into his mind. Ready, Yogi?”

“O.K.”

“Mickey Mantle.”

“What about him?” Yogi asks.


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

That's Yogi. This is going to start a whole list of Yogi stories so here's mine. 

Back in the days before west coast teams and train travel was the norm the players would stay with the home teams players to save money. One night when the guys went out Yogi stayed back at the house and while he was there alone the house caught on fire. He called the firehouse to to come put out the fire. This was before any sophisticated systems were in place so the fireman answering the phone asked how do we get there? Yogi replied...You still got those red trucks don't you??


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

When you come to a folk in the road take it.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

You can observe a lot of things just by watching...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

This says it all:

"I really didn't say everything I said."


----------

